# Primary school fees



## sozguy (May 2, 2011)

Hi,
My sister-in-law wants to study in Australia and will have her daughter attached to her visa. She has asked where we can inquire about public school fees for her daughter.

Does anyone know?

Thank You

David


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

It depends on the state. Usually fee information can be found online and lists fees for different visa subclasses.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

This is old and for NSW, but it gives an idea. 

2014-15 Fees for overseas visa holders, and studying in New South Wales, Australia
Student Visa SubClass 571P for 12 months tuition:

$400 School Transfer Fee
$250 Application Fee (non refundable)
$10,000 Primary (Kindergarten to Year 6)
$12,000 Junior high school (Years 7 – 10)
$13,500 Senior high school (Years 11 – 12)


----------

